# 4th Of July



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Any SE campers interested in going to James Island park in Charleston, Sc 4th of July week or weekend? We're planning a week there and would love fellow Outbackers to join. We stayed there this past week, great park.
Donna


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

We might be able to make it. Depends on DW's work schedule. We'll see what we can work out.

Leon


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds great! I'll have to check with DW and see what she has in mind for that week. I went there once to check it out and I seem to remember some awful narrow and twisty roads leading to the campground. Did you have any trouble pulling there?

Steve


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

srlaws said:


> Sounds great! I'll have to check with DW and see what she has in mind for that week. I went there once to check it out and I seem to remember some awful narrow and twisty roads leading to the campground. Did you have any trouble pulling there?
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]70181[/snapback]​


No problem w/ 28RSDS and F150, one small road very close to the park seemed quite narrow, but we did fine and there was another way to head out to the main road so we took that road when leaving.


----------



## FREDNSTACY (Feb 21, 2006)

ANY FURTHER INFO ON CHARLESTON?? WE ARE NEW TO THIS SITE AND A NEW OUTBACK OWNER BUT WOULD LOVE TO DO CHARLESTON. WE LOVE IT DOWN THERE AND IT IS CLOSE TO US. LOOK FORWARD TO MORE INFO.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

FREDNSTACY said:


> ANY FURTHER INFO ON CHARLESTON?? WE ARE NEW TO THIS SITE AND A NEW OUTBACK OWNER BUT WOULD LOVE TO DO CHARLESTON. WE LOVE IT DOWN THERE AND IT IS CLOSE TO US. LOOK FORWARD TO MORE INFO.
> [snapback]83799[/snapback]​


FREDNSTACEY
turn your caps lock off 
You are shouting









Don


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote name='FREDNSTACY' date='Feb 22 2006, 03:22 PM']
ANY FURTHER INFO ON CHARLESTON?? WE ARE NEW TO THIS SITE AND A NEW OUTBACK OWNER BUT WOULD LOVE TO DO CHARLESTON. WE LOVE IT DOWN THERE AND IT IS CLOSE TO US. LOOK FORWARD TO MORE INFO.
[snapback]83799[/snapback]​[/quot

We enjoyed JAmes Island Cmpground in Charleston and doing the sightseeing thing in Charleston. I know of others who camp there yearly and really enjoy it. Nice Chirstmas light show each year and water park during the Summer. We won't be going over July 4th. We moved our reservations to a park in TN so we could camp w/ friends.


----------

